# .  ?

## Lisajenya

.  01.08.2010      01.09.2010    ,      .          .        ,    ?

----------


## Lisajenya

,        .,   ,  ?

----------


## Lara77

"     ", 2008, N 3



 12-    2007 .     "  ".         ,      .     ,   .


 ...

          .    ?     ?  :               ?  .



         .             04.12.1981 N 1145 "      ()" ( -  N 1145).      ,    .  . "" . 15       ,    .  ,      .         25.03.2003 N 03-90 . "" . 15  N 1145       "  , , ,    ".       20.10.2003 N 03-1072 -    .      . , - ,         .     :  N 1145     ,     .  ,             .   ,              .   -  ,   ,         .
,  . 2 . 6    21.11.1996 N 129- "  " ( -  N 129-)          :
-      ,   ;
-     ;
-         ,    -;
-    .
 ,          , , ,         .
,         ,          .            .
                 ,             ,      .      . "" . 2 . 6  N 129-    ,   ,           .         .             ,            .  ,             ,       (. 57  ).
 :         ,       . "" . 2 . 6  N 129-.             .  ,     ,             (. . 1 - 3 . 7  N 129-).

     ?

     ,             ,   ,    (. 151  ).           ()    ().    ( )     ()       .
,            ,        ,            ,    .
 ,            ,             .    :         ,      .



                      14.09.2006 N 28- "     ,    ()".
    ,          ( ,    ),       ()  (),     .       " " ,  ,    , .



    .               .              .
,         -           ,               ,    (.  1).           .

 1.

    ""
 ""



15.05.2005                                                             N 35







           "" ,   ,        15  2005 .  14  2008 .
        ""        .

:      13.05.2005 N 1.

                                   .. 






 ,    ,    .     . 276                 ,        (). ,   ,         ()             (.  2).
        .  ,   (.  3),         (   "        "),       .

 2.



                                                  ""



        ""   .

                                   .. 
 ""
05.12.2007


  "",

  06.12.2007 N 4

    -  -   .                 (.  4).
     ,             (       5).
                   (.  6).
 ,   ,       -2         .                   ,      .       ,        .          .   7.

 3.

    ""
 ""




06.12.2007                                                              N 4



 -  ..
 -  ..
: 15  ( ).

 :
      .

:
 ..,   ,  ,      ..                  "".        .

:
 ..,  ,                    .
 ..,  ,           ,     ,          "".
 ..,  ,      ..      "".

:
     ..      ""   .
:  - 14,  - ,  - 1.

                               .. 

                                         .. 

  :
                               .. 
                                 07.12.2007

 4.

   ""




07.12.2007                                                          N 03/07



 -  ..
 -  ..
: 20  ( ).

 :
1.    .
2.       .

1. :
 ..,   ,                10.12.2007.      ..      ,  .. ,            ,     .

:
 ..,  ,     ..   -.
 ..,  ,      ..    .

:
  ..   ""      :  10.12.2007  09.12.2010. : .

2. :
 ..,  ,        ..              ..

:
    ..      .. : .

                               .. 
                                       .. 

  :
        .. 
10.12.2007

 5.



10.12.2007                                                             N 21



   ""        ,    "",   ,     ,    "",        :

1.       ""            (    07.12.2007 N 03/07).
2.       .
3.    ,   .
4.    -  :  10.12.2007  09.12.2010.
...
9.   .
      4     20    (. 98  ).
...

 6.

   ""



10.12.2007                                                             N 35







          "" ,   ,        10  2007 .  9  2010 .    0,5    100 000 . 00 .
        ""        .

:     07.12.2007 N 03/07.

                                   .. 

 7.

                                         N 8604301

┌──────┬────────────────┬───────────────────────┬─────────────────┐
│  N   │            │      │  ,  │
│├─────┬─────┬────┤ ,     │       │
│      │││ │       │  ,   │
│      │     │     │    │ , , │        │
│      │     │     │    │ ( │         │
│      │     │     │    │       │          │
│      │     │     │    │ ,  ) │           │
├──────┼─────┴─────┴────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│  1   │       2        │            3          │        4        │
├──────┼─────┬─────┬────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │  │                 │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │ ""│                 │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │( "")           │                 │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │  15 │  05 │2005│      │   │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │  │         │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │                       │       │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │                       │         │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │                       │ 13.05.2005 N 1│
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │  14 │  12 │2007│      │   │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │  │         │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │  │       │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │ ""       │ ""      │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │( "")          │ 07.12.2007    │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │ 10.12.2007           │N 03/07          │
├──────┼─────┼─────┼────┼───────────────────────┼─────────────────┤
│      │     │     │    │     │                 │
├──────┴─────┴─────┴────┴───────────────────────┴─────────────────┤
│   2                                                         3   │
└─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

..


 " "

21.02.2008







***********************************************************************
:            ,             (   ).      - .        ?              ?

:          . 43   .
           , ,    . 58  ,     .            (. 59  ).
    ,        ,    ,      .
1.                .
                         ,     .            .
   (   ,       ),          ,       (. 276  ).
    ,         .  ,     ,             .
    28.12.2006 N 2262-6-1                  .       ,           , ,       (  -   06.08.2008 N 04-4841/2008(9485-45-41),  -   29.12.2008   N 21-3046/2008).
             (   ),      ,                . 80             . 276  .       .
2.   -       ,    . 5 . 77  ,               .                      .    ,     :  ,     ,   -     ,   -  .           .

..
 " -"


24.09.2009

----------

.   . .     1.        . .   ? 
1.  2     
2.  3     
  ?      2     .

----------


## stas

**,      ?     ?

----------



----------


## stas

.

----------

?

----------

,       
 1               .
 2      
    2 ?

----------


## 1

,   ,       ,       ,          -5  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1



----------


## 1

:Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,   ,       ,       ,          -5  ?


    1  ,        .-1          ,      ,

----------


## 07

, .
 :    .   ,       .   ,  - .
     ?

1)         .
2)         ,   ,      .
3)        .
-----.

  ,               -   ? 
         -  ,        .

----------


## 1

> , .
>  :    .   ,       .   ,  - .
>      ?
> 
> 1)         .
> 2)         ,   ,      .
> 3)        .
> -----.
> 
> ...


 ,  .        ,

----------


## 07

> ,  .        ,


!  :Wink:

----------


## olgcuk

!  ,      .         .                  :Hmm:  -    )))  )))

----------


## BICC

> , .
> 2)         ,   ,      .


 -  :    . -  ,   - ,          ?         ?     , ..                ,         .  ?

----------


## stas

.

----------


## BICC

,   :Smilie: , , stas. 
, ,           -       :Big Grin: ?

----------


## stas

()       (     ,     ).

----------


## BICC

stas,     -  ,      -  ?              :    -    ,    ,        . -     , ? 
                  ?

----------


## lecso

!       :  3 ,        .     1       .(     ).            . :                  ..   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      ..,       . =>    . - ,   -,     -.

----------

.           .       ?           ?
   !

----------


## saigak

> 


,




> ?







> ?


, .

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------

> .


     ?  ..  !      ? 
      ...

----------


## saigak

> .


.    .

----------

.   (- )   .   . ?

----------


## sakvoyag

,        ,     ?

----------


## Exp_Buh

> ,        ,     ?


 ?  :Wink: 
 -   ?

----------


## sakvoyag

,   .       ?

----------


## sakvoyag

, .    ,

----------


## saigak



----------


## sakvoyag

,   .,      .,     ,         .

----------


## saigak

,      .... ,               ...    ... ?

----------


## sakvoyag

! !

----------


## ˸

..
         ...    ,   .
          ,   ))  
     ,        ?  ?  -       .. 
           -     :Smilie: 
      -  . , !

----------


## 4

*˸*, 
     (   ).        .

----------


## saigak

> .

----------

, ,  ...
       ..    ?
       ,  2-   .
  ,     .
       .     . 
   .    .  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.




> .


?




> 


? ,  ?

----------

> .
> 
> 
> ?
> .        ,       .    .      .        .  .  .
> 
> ? ,  ?


      ,     .     ,     ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     .

----------

> ,     .



, .
    (((

         ,         (    2-   ,     ?),         ,            .  ?

 ...

----------


## balabolec

?       .         0,5 ,       400  1400 ...?
   0,5    4611   ?        ?

----------


## saigak

> 0,5 ,


,     1/2 .     .




> 400  1400 ...?


400     
    .            




> 0,5    4611   ?        ?


,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (((


 ,  .



> ,


         .     .
      , ,        .      .    ,            (    ),    .              .
     .

----------

!
        .   ,        .   ,  -  (  , .   .).
:             (,    . -     )?       4   ?      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 4   ?







> ?


    ,       




> 


     ,      ,   -

----------

*ZZZhanna*,  !!!

----------


## saigak

> 


.           .

----------


## balabolec

> .           .


   ,  -      ?

----------


## saigak

> 


    ,     .

----------


## balabolec

? 



   0,5      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


    -.         .    




> 0,5      ?


 ? -  .
           0,5 .    .

----------


## Vadim2000v

*balabolec*,       !!!      !!!

----------


## balabolec

> -.


  :Smilie:  




> 0,5 .    .


     .

----------


## saigak

> 


   .   . :Smilie:

----------


## balabolec

-         .             .

----------


## saigak

> -         .


    ,    ?

----------

!   ,   ....  ,  /  (.  )  ?    ?     -    /  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    /  ?


    -        .  ,     -  .

----------

!    ,   (    ),   ,         ( ,  ) .  01     , ..      ,         .  -    ?         ,     ,        ???

----------


## stas

(-276).

----------

,     ,             ( 1,5   ,  ,   50 /   ).    ( ),         .     ,      ,       :
-                "" -     ?
-      .  ,        ?      ?
-      2        ?

 , ,    !

----------

-   
-       ;     
-  ?   ,

----------


## saigak

> -      2        ?


     ,  ,  .      3-,  ,    .

----------


## Nowhere Man

.          .    ,     .   ,     ?
  ,          (      )?
     - , ,     ?
.

----------


## saigak

> ,     .   ,     ?


.     ?




> (      )?


  ,            .




> -







> ?


     .        . 
1-        2-     .

----------


## Nowhere Man

! ...(  )...    ,     : "     . :   "?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : "     .


     .            ,        , =>       .   ,  ,          .

----------


## Nowhere Man

> ,  ,          .


        , ..  ,   ?   ,   ?  -     ,         " "?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?







> ,         " "

----------


## Nowhere Man

!

----------


## _1986

:    ().      -  ,           .
    : 
, , , ? (  ,    ?   ?)

  ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :


    ?  .    . , , .

----------


## saigak

> : 
> , , , ?


 ,    ..        .   ?  ?

----------

!!!    ,         :Frown:         ,  1,5 ,          (    ).      ,        .  .       .  (. ). ,       -  ,          ( ) ,    .   !

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

!   !
   1, 1 ,     ..
     2, ,      1
     2- ?    ?

----------


## saigak

> 2- ?


.     ,    .




> ?


 .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

> .     ,    .
> 
> 
>  .


..   1,        :    ,           .,            2,             2,            1   .  .
   1    ,    /   ( ),       1  ?      /      .     .

----------


## saigak

> 


,      




> ,       1  ?      /      .


 . ,           0,1     .

----------

( )    ,       .         ,     .     ?

----------


## saigak

.    .      .

----------

.          ,   0,5    -?    ,           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   0,5    -?

----------

> 


     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,           .

----------

> ,           .


         ?     0,5   ,   ?

----------

> ,           .


   ,     -   .?

----------

(      )       ? -       ,     ?  !

----------


## Kassir

> (      )       ? -       ,     ?  !


-,            . 
-,            (. 72  ).
 ,   ,       ,            .      282        ,      ,      72                  ,    ,    ,           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?     0,5   ,   ?






> ,     -   .?


.  "       ..."

----------

> (      )       ? -       ,     ?  !



*ZZZhanna*, ,     ...            ,      .
  ,          ,   .     .         .

----------


## Kassir

> ,      .


   . 283  ,                ,  .      ,   ,                     , *     ,     ()    -          .*
    . 65       ,   , ,    ,   ,

----------

*Kassir*,   .          ,  ?   ?   ...     20- .  ,   .     .
   ,  , ,    - 5 .  5  ,    ,    ? ,   ,   .   ,   , ,      ,     ,     .  .
 -   -  ,    - . :Big Grin: 
 ,     ,     .    ?! ,   .

----------


## saigak

**,     ,     




> -  ,    - .


?

----------

,   ... :Wink: 
        7500  ...    ,   .
    ,   ,        ,      .

----------

,   .    ,   -    (    ),             .  ,         . ,      0 ?

----------

1

----------


## saigak

> 1


0   -  . 1    .  1.

----------

> 0   -  . 1    .  1.


.   ,     "0",        ,    "0" ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    "0" ?


   ,      1 -  , .. .    ,  0,  1,  10....

----------

0,     - 0,35.    - ,    .  ,            .  ,   5 . :Smilie:

----------

-         1/10   (5205)?

----------

,  -     .      ,  .     .

----------

> ,  -     .      ,  .     .


  1/10   ?

----------


## saigak

**, ,     1/10  .     .          .

----------

> **, ,     1/10  .     .          .


     " "?  ,       .

----------


## Kassir

> " "?  ,       .


 ,    .133.1               .

  ( )
 133.1.         



> .
>            ,       ,    ,    .
>            -            .
>                ,   .
>         :
> ,      , -       ,  ,   ,        ;
> ,    , -     ,  ,   ,        ;
>   -    .
>                  -       ,   47  .
> ...

----------

> -         1/10   (5205)?





> 1/10   ?


  ,          ...    ?     500 ,    -    ,        .    ...
 , *saigak*,  *Kassir*,         .      ,         ,   , .  , , .

----------

,     .         1 (  ),         2  (   ),   1     . 
        ,    . 1 (- . )   ..   2       .      1 .         . ?
   ,         ???

----------


## saigak

> ,    . 1 (- . )   ..   2       .      1 .         . ?


,    .      ,     ,     .

----------

> ,    .      ,     ,     .


!     ?   -   .   .      - .  .      ?

----------


## saigak

>

----------

.    (((
  1    .(  ).   2.    .(    1)   .       .,      ..        ,      .

----------



----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 ,          .

----------


## -

.
   ( 0,5 )     . ( 0.5 ),      . /?       /. -/ ?        /  . ?
 2     ,  .      ?  ,      /    . ,    ?           /
C.

----------


## saigak

> ( 0,5 )     . ( 0.5 ),


        ?



> /  . ?


.    ,               .




> 2     ,  .


    ,      ....

----------

()  ,       ?

----------

> ()  ,       ?


       ?          .    ,         .

----------

! , ,   1       ,     ,      ,               2?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,               2?


,         .

----------

> ,         .


   9-00  13-00   ,   14-00  18-00   ?      ,   2       9  13?    ?

----------

> 9-00  13-00   ,   14-00  18-00   ?      ,   2       9  13?    ?


         ?       .     .

----------

> ?       .     .


, !    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?        ?

----------

> ?        ?


   , , .   !

----------

> ?        ?


          . -   .    ,   .      23.00        .

----------

